#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Vocabulary for TOFEL ,GRE

## Manoj

If you're a student looking to apply to graduate school within the U.S., and your primary language isn't English, you will have to take both the GRE and the TOEFL. As unappetising as that sounds, the tests overlap in the knowledge they test. By focusing primarily on the GRE, much of the TOEFL will be easier, from reading passages to making an interesting, well-written essay.

Download the pdf's from below.





  Similar Threads: The Chemical Engineering Vocabulary vocabulary for GRE,CAT Need Vocabulary Ebooks TOEFL (Vocabulary Cheatsheet!) Building a Killer Vocabulary

----------

